# Major Improvement Noticed - THANK YOU!



## jaybird0827 (Sep 30, 2006)

I spaced out when I created one of my messages today. I had forgotten to include the subject of my post.

I got the error reminding me to include a subject. The good news: *My message was still intact. I didn't lose it!*


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 30, 2006)

I haven't had any time outs or inability to get to PB since the upgrade either; very clear improvement on performance.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 30, 2006)

It has been seamless for me.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 30, 2006)

Much quicker. I believe Rich is working on adding a few more themes as well.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 30, 2006)

Much quicker. No more locking when I try to send a message!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 1, 2006)

doita shimashte


----------



## SRoper (Oct 1, 2006)

I notice searches are much faster now. Thanks, Rich.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 1, 2006)

Everything is working GREAT. Rich, you have done (are doing) an absolutely fantastic job.

Thanks for all your help brother!


----------

